# tren and false e2



## tubesock (Apr 25, 2017)

I think next week I'm gonna order some more blood work.   I've read several times that tren will give a false high e2  level on the blood work.  Is there a way around this to get an accurate  estrogen  reading.  Or am I just gonna have to keep guessing as to how much A.I.  I need ?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 25, 2017)

A post I made elsewhere:


When getting bloodwork done most members tend to go with the ECLIA method used by Lapcorp, which causes false elevations in both test & e2 levels due to Nandrolone metabolites.
Pages 5&7 from this paper produced by the FDA talks about the ECLIA method and the interference caused by nandrolone metabolites and the issue is summarized best here:
https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/reviews/k093421.pdf
"Nandrolone was tested and was considered as interference substance; therefore, the sponsor (Roche) has the following limitations in the labeling...Do not use samples from patients under Nandrolone treatment..."

*In order to avoid any false positives you would need to get BW from a lab that uses Quest Diagnostics and NOT Labcorp as their main processing service. *
In fact, the terms & conditions of the Lapcorp tests specifically state that their tests wouldn't provide accurate readings for 19-Nors.

However, though the LS/MSMS method that works for Nandrolone metabolites also works for Tren (the medical community is pushing to use this method for all steroid hormone testing), for those who do go through Quest - they tend to use the standard RIA for Test & Estradiol and this still gives falsely elevated readings. 
*You will also need to specifically request the extraction RIA method instead to avoid this issue with them and other providers.*

Finally, just for the sake of being complete, here is another paper further illustrating ECLIA being incompatible for AAS users: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4112981/
- Dbol/EQ & Provi (only for cortisol) get a brief mention
- Aromasin slightly interferes with progesterone readings (by approx. 0.5 ng/mL).
- No interference from Var, Winny & Tbol
- Norethindrone (progestogen found in BC, important for women) also causes interference


----------



## tubesock (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome thanks you


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 25, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> A post I made elsewhere:
> 
> 
> When getting bloodwork done most members tend to go with the ECLIA method used by Lapcorp, which causes false elevations in both test & e2 levels due to Nandrolone metabolites.
> ...



Labcorp has LC/MS for estradiol.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 25, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Labcorp has LC/MS for estradiol.



Been a while since I looked into this but if that's the case then great.


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Apr 25, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Labcorp has LC/MS for estradiol.




Can one assume this is not the method used when one orders the standard female panel? It has been a while since I've looked at the full menu through private MD labs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 25, 2017)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Can one assume this is not the method used when one orders the standard female panel? It has been a while since I've looked at the full menu through private MD labs.



Yes, that would be a correct assumption. The typical method used is ECLIA.


----------



## Chaos501 (Apr 27, 2017)

So if your running tren and your e2 comes back rock bottom would it be safe to assume this is accurate or no?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 28, 2017)

Chaos501 said:


> So if your running tren and your e2 comes back rock bottom would it be safe to assume this is accurate or no?


Guys normally get false *elevations* rather than reductions but regardless, the number you get won't be accurate. 

I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to get accurate lab values man. Yes, it might cost you a bit more, but at least you know your heading in the right direction.


----------



## Chaos501 (Apr 29, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Guys normally get false *elevations* rather than reductions but regardless, the number you get won't be accurate.
> 
> I cannot emphasize enough how important it is to get accurate lab values man. Yes, it might cost you a bit more, but at least you know your heading in the right direction.



Much appreciated man. Can you link me to a good site for that? I know of a couple but I'd rather have recommended sites from you guys on here. I have heard nothing but good about you guys.


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

Well said!!!


----------

